# need someone who can build my diy subs from scratch



## markyboy156 (May 18, 2012)

hi all

i i am after buying 4 dayton audio ultimax um18-22 subs

i need somebody who can build the subs from scratch to fully working order for me

i live in kettering northamptonshire area united kingdom if anybody could please kindly do this for me please that would be great thanks


----------

